# Israel and the End



## Richard King (Mar 15, 2009)

If any of you are discussing Israel and end times issues with dispensational folks this may be beneficial. 
I think it was presented in a loving way where it didn't frame the brethren who are dispensationalist as the enemy and it certainly was in no way 
anti semite. 

I appreciated that approach because those negative attitudes are the positions that non covenant theology types in this neck of the woods assume we have. 
I have heard covenant theology mischaracterized many times in West Texas. 
When I started attending this PCA church I had Christian brothers take me to coffee and express concern that I would be influenced by covenant theology to "turn against Israel." (refering to the physical country)

If you have time give this a listen. Our pastor is a young man who doesn't try to play it safe. He has been wonderfully fearless in his presentation of the Word.

http://www.providencepca.org/sermons/S20090315_Israel_and_the_End.mp3


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 16, 2009)

I would also like to rocommend lectures by Kim Riddlebarger on Amillenianism that can be found on monergism.com have been listening to them today, they are really good


----------

